# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Concours Dino Legs : Les gagnants !

## z0rit0

Quand j'étais petit je n'étais pas grand. Je jouais beaucoup mais n'achetais mes jeux pas souvent...

Aussi  sans manuel et avec une connaissance de l'anglais quasi-nulle, les jeux  de l'époque voyaient souvent leurs challenges sensiblement relevés par  des questions aussi existentielles que :
 - C'est quoi ces rectangles qui bougent ? Et cet amas de pixels blancs ?
- "START A FIRE" ça veut dire que maman dinosaure va attaquer c'est ça ? OK faut que je fasse gaffe....
 - Encore écrabouillé ! Mais %#*$ j'y comprends rien à ce jeu de §*£# ?!? 

Ah  c'était le bon temps ! Le temps où on s’accrochait quand même et on  essayait de comprendre. Et un beau jour c'était l'illumination. On  allumait le feu comme dans la chanson, maman dinosaure nous laissait  tranquille, on sauvait plein d'œufs et on était tellement  content qu'on oubliait les heures de frustration. On était fier, on se  sentait intelligent, on criait à son écran verdâtre qu'on en avait déjà  maté des plus coriace que ça. Et puis on passait au jeu suivant parce  que tout bien réfléchi une fois le truc connu le jeu lui même ben il  était pas si terrible...

J'ai choisi de faire un remake de Dino Eggs avec cette idée en tête.  De reproduire chez les joueurs actuels ces si belles émotions d’antan.  Me  sentant investi d'une mission je programmais donc fiévreusement Dino  Legs. Puis diffusais la bonne nouvelle et attendais le cœur serré... Les  canards seraient-ils sensibles à cette approche vidéo ludique pleine de  nostalgie ? A  la lecture des premières réactions je jubilais. Mon objectif était  atteint au delà de  toutes espérances ! Morceaux choisis :
 - Lapin compris !! (_chookill_)
- Je comprends rien non plus ce que je  dois faire... (_Norochj_)
- J'ai rien compris, ça a l'air sympa mais un tutoriel ou une explication dans le lisez moi ne serait pas superflue... (_Alab_)
- Cours de Game design Niv1: Si tu ne mets pas de tutoriel, les premiers niveaux doivent être ultra  simples ! (_Muetdhivers_)
- Moi j'ai un autre soucis, le jeu se  lance parfaitement mais pas moyen de sélectionner une option dans le  menu. (_buZby_) => Bon OK ça c'était un vrai bug !
- Bon je suis désolé de faire mon boulet,  mais je n'ai pas compris comment on finissait un niveau... (_DarkNemo_)
- J'ai lancé le jeu deux trois fois, et à  chaque fois je l'ai quitté au bout de trois minutes, parce que j'y pige  que dalle : qu'est-ce que je dois faire, comment, qu'est-ce que ça veut  dire quand je ramasse du bois, un œuf, c'est quoi les trucs qui bougent à  l'écran à part mon bonhomme, etc.. (_Narushima_)

Tout le monde avait l'air de s'éclater. C'était super !

Hum hum...

Chers  canard j'ai donc revu ma copie. Le Dino Legs nouveau est arrivé !  Résolument tourné vers l'avenir il vous prend par la main tout au long  des 65 niveaux de l'histoire et n'a désormais plus peur de clamer haut  et fort à l'approche d'un amas de pixels : "Ceci est un œuf !"



PS: Et alors le concours dans tout ça me  direz-vous ? Eh bien comme personne n'a vraiment joué j'ai été obligé de  bidouiller des résultats ! Donc le classement a été fait en fonction de  la quantité de feedback que chacun a apporté sur le jeu. Un grand merci  à tous ! J'espère que vous apprécierez cette nouvelle version... et  continuerez de me donner vos avis toujours constructifs !

 Note: Pour le téléchargement c'est *ici* ! Dino Legs nécessite l'installation des frameworks .Net 3.5 et XNA  3.0. Après téléchargement du jeu, lancer le script "VerifFramework.vbs"  afin de vérifier que tout est en ordre et si besoin installer les  chainons manquants...

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Baron

C'est quoi ce jeu?  ::ninja::

----------


## TeHell

Ca me dit vaguement un truc ça ... ? 
Pourquoi le mot "concours" dans le titre?

----------


## chtiungdor

C'est quoi un oeuf ?

----------


## z0rit0

Dino Legs c'est un petit jeu old school PC que je compte aussi sortir un jour comme indie game  Xbox 360. 

Résumé de l'épisode précédent : Dino Legs - Le Concours  :;):

----------


## Anonyme1023

C'est qui z0rit0 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Qu'est-ce que l'univers ?

----------


## Tenebras

ça sert a quoi un neuf?

----------


## z0rit0

C'est qui qui va tester mon jeu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Norochj

Je comprends rien non plus de ce que je dois faire...

----------


## z0rit0

> Je comprends rien non plus de ce que je dois faire...


Ah non ça c'était dans la version précédente ! Maintenant ça doit rouler  ::P: 

Ça m’intéresserait de savoir ce qui te bloque. Tu as commencé l'histoire j'imagine... Et tu es au niveau "TIME TO WARP" c'est ça ?

----------


## Pfab

tout ça pour forcer la note lors du test dans canardPC : noeuf.

----------


## Norochj

En fait j'avais pas encore réessayer. Là je suis bloqué dans le niveau où il faut capture les baby dinosaures, j'utilise la touche action (alt gauche) juste à coté mais il ne se passe rien et il finit par me toucher et être contaminer...

----------


## z0rit0

> En fait j'avais pas encore réessayer. Là je suis bloqué dans le niveau où il faut capture les baby dinosaures, j'utilise la touche action (alt gauche) juste à coté mais il ne se passe rien et il finit par me toucher et être contaminer...


Cool ça progresse !  :;): 

Pour capturer les bébés dino avec le bouton action faut pas se mettre à coté mais au dessus. Par exemple en sautant.

Je vais changer le texte de l'aide de ce niveau pour que ce soit plus clair. Merci !

----------


## Norochj

Dans le mode histoire on peut voir que l'on a deux vie en bas à gauche pourtant quand je meurs dans l'un des niveau du monde Triassic et bien ça me ramène direct au sommaire du mode histoire. Du coup je vois pas trop à quoi servent les vies qu'on possède puisque ça reste à 2 et qu'on est obligé de refaire entièrement le niveau.
Seconde chose qui est peut-être voulu mais ne serait-il pas intéressant d'avoir un compteur du nombre d'oeufs à récolter dans un niveau ?

----------


## z0rit0

> Dans le mode histoire on peut voir que l'on a deux vie en bas à gauche pourtant quand je meurs dans l'un des niveau du monde Triassic et bien ça me ramène direct au sommaire du mode histoire. Du coup je vois pas trop à quoi servent les vies qu'on possède puisque ça reste à 2 et qu'on est obligé de refaire entièrement le niveau.


Je vois la confusion... En fait le but de chaque niveau est de sauver tous les oeufs et bébés dino du niveau. Donc dès qu'un dinosaure ou un œuf est perdu le niveau est échoué. Par exemple si tu touches un serpent alors que tu portes des œufs le message "EGGS POISONED" s'affiche et c'est la fin du niveau.

Par contre si tu meurs sans porter d’œuf tu verras que le niveau continue avec ta vie suivante.

Je vais essayer d'expliquer ça plus clairement dans le jeu alors...




> Seconde chose qui est peut-être voulu mais ne serait-il pas intéressant d'avoir un compteur du nombre d'oeufs à récolter dans un niveau ?


Ben le truc c'est que les rochers peuvent cacher des œufs. Donc si on sait à l'avance combien d’œufs il faut récolter on peut en déduire que le niveau est terminé sans avoir tout exploré. Par contre oui un compteur de bébés et œufs secourus ça je peux faire !  ::):

----------


## Nicotorep

Et alors le concours dans tout ça me  direz-vous ? Eh bien comme  personne n'a vraiment joué j'ai été obligé de  bidouiller des résultats !  Donc le classement a été fait en fonction de  la quantité de feedback  que chacun a apporté sur le jeu.

Ca c'est sympa

----------


## Noirdesir

Pas mal ton petit jeu.  J'ai testé les 2 premiers niveaux et franchement, y a du potentiel.  Si ça continue comme ça par la suite, c'est tout bon.  
Mais c'est vrai que, comme l'a dit Norochj, parfois les textes d'explications ne sont pas super explicite, mais rien d'insurmontable.  

J'ai par contre un petit reproche a faire au jeu, pour capturer les bébés dinos, c'est vraiment parfois galère.  Dans le premier niveau concerné, j'ai du le recommencé plusieurs fois car les bébés restaient systématiquement au dessus de l'échelle, du coup impossible de monter sans les toucher et attendre 10 minutes qu'ils se décident, peut-être, à bouger, ben c'est pas génial...  Alors là il n'y en a que 3 donc ça va mais j'imagine dans les stages plus avancés, ça peut vraiment être gênant.  

En bref, ton jeu est déjà fort bien, il ne reste plus que quelques petits détails à régler

----------


## z0rit0

> Pas mal ton petit jeu. J'ai testé les 2 premiers niveaux et franchement, y a du potentiel. Si ça continue comme ça par la suite, c'est tout bon. Mais c'est vrai que, comme l'a dit Norochj, parfois les textes d'explications ne sont pas super explicite, mais rien d'insurmontable.


Oui je compte revoir un peu les textes. J'ai essayé de garder un petit peu de flou histoire de faire chercher/découvrir le joueur. Mais je vais encore simplifier...




> J'ai par contre un petit reproche a faire au jeu, pour capturer les bébés dinos, c'est vraiment parfois galère. Dans le premier niveau concerné, j'ai du le recommencé plusieurs fois car les bébés restaient systématiquement au dessus de l'échelle, du coup impossible de monter sans les toucher et attendre 10 minutes qu'ils se décident, peut-être, à bouger, ben c'est pas génial... Alors là il n'y en a que 3 donc ça va mais j'imagine dans les stages plus avancés, ça peut vraiment être gênant.


Comme je suis super habitué au maniement de Tim je ne me rends pas compte de ce genre de difficulté. Donc je vais arranger ca en ajoutant un trou dans l'étage du haut. Comme ca les dinos ne pourront pas coincer le joueur avec l'échelle...

En tout ca merci beaucoup pour ton retour. Ça m'aide bien de savoir comment est perçu le début de l'histoire. Si c'est trop simple ou au contraire trop frustrant. Impression d'être trop guidé ou complètement laissé tout seul. Etc...

Et je suis bien sur très curieux pour la suite  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Je suis déçu, moi qui comptais être au sommet du classement !
Je peux pas télécharger ça pour le moment, mais je m'y mettrais quand j'aurais une meilleur connexion.

----------


## z0rit0

> Je suis déçu, moi qui comptais être au sommet du classement !


Eh oui première place ratée de peu. Mais c'est qu'en face il y avait un sérieux concurrent  ::): 




> Je peux pas télécharger ça pour le moment, mais je m'y mettrais quand j'aurais une meilleur connexion.


Cool ! Je serai très curieux d'avoir ton retour. Parce que j'ai pas mal essayé de suivre tes suggestions !

----------


## Narushima

Bon, j'ai téléchargé ça, et euh...j'arrive pas à prendre le tout premier portail temporel. Je maintiens le bouton action appuyé, le texte en abs à gauche devient "Leave cliff ?" puis rien. Pas de voyage temporel, rien.

----------


## z0rit0

> Bon, j'ai téléchargé ça, et euh...j'arrive pas à prendre le tout premier portail temporel. Je maintiens le bouton action appuyé, le texte en bas à gauche devient "Leave cliff ?" puis rien. Pas de voyage temporel, rien.


Argh! Oui je comprends la déception! (et merci pour le téléchargement et retour)

En fait le message "Leave cliff ?" est une sécurité pour empêcher le joueur de warper à vide (sans œufs/dinosaures) par mégarde. Donc à l'apparition du message il faut confirmer le warp en pressant à nouveau longuement le bouton action...

Bon je vais ajouter du texte ou quelque chose parce que effectivement c'est dommage de bloquer la dessus! Surtout que la suite vaut vraiment le détour!! :jetentederattraperlecoupcommejepeux:

----------


## Narushima

OK, j'ai fini la première période. Alors, ce serait pas mal si le texte pendant le "time warp" s'affiche plus vite", et une question : pourquoi je reviens une dernière sur un niveau alors que j'ai capturé tous les œufs/dinosaures ?

----------


## z0rit0

Mmm je ne suis pas sur d'avoir compris à 100% tes questions  ::P: 




> Alors, ce serait pas mal si le texte pendant le "time warp" s'affiche plus vite


Tu veux dire le texte pendant les interludes? Genre par exemple quand on découvre une nouvelle période? Oui je pourrais  peut faire en sorte qu'un bouton permette de le faire défiler plus vite. Et l'autre skippe la vidéo. Bonne idée!




> OK, j'ai fini la première période. et une question : pourquoi je reviens une dernière sur un niveau alors que j'ai capturé tous les œufs/dinosaures ?


Quand tu dis "j'ai fini la première période" j'imagine que tu as passé les quatres premiers niveaux de la préiode rouge (Permian) et que tu as eu la petite animation "A new period available: Triassic".

Ceci ne veut pas dire que tu as fini la première période ! Simplement tu as le choix entre le niveau 5 de la première période ou le niveau 1 de la deuxième... Chaque période contient en tout 16 niveaux.

Maintenant peut être que ta question est : Pourquoi est-ce-que je peux jouer à des niveaux que j'ai déjà terminés? Eh bien euh... juste pour le plaisir ! Mais effectivement ça n'a pas d'autre intérêt et ça peut embrouiller le joueur... Mais c'est l'un des points que je compte améliorer !

----------


## Narushima

> Ceci ne veut pas dire que tu as fini la première période ! Simplement tu as le choix entre le niveau 5 de la première période ou le niveau 1 de la deuxième... Chaque période contient en tout 16 niveaux.


En effet, j'avais pas fait gaffe.

Pour ce qui est de revenir sur un niveau déjà fini, c'est pas ça que je voulais dire, je me suis mal exprimé.
C'est juste que dans un niveau, tu ramasses tous les œufs, tu prends le portail, et celui-ci te fait ré-apparaître sur le même niveau une dernière fois. La seule chose à faire est donc de le reprendre une dernière fois sans avoir quoi que ce soit d'autre à faire. Ce qui est assez inutile.

----------


## z0rit0

> Pour ce qui est de revenir sur un niveau déjà fini, c'est pas ça que je voulais dire, je me suis mal exprimé.
> C'est juste que dans un niveau, tu ramasses tous les œufs, tu prends le portail, et celui-ci te fait ré-apparaître sur le même niveau une dernière fois. La seule chose à faire est donc de le reprendre une dernière fois sans avoir quoi que ce soit d'autre à faire. Ce qui est assez inutile.


Oui c'est une très bonne idée de zapper cette étape inutile. Et ca simplifierait aussi la comprehension du premier niveau "TIME TO WARP"...

Pour l'instant ce qui me retenait c'est que ce n'était pas logique de quitter le niveau automatiquement si potentiellement il y a toujours des œufs à sauver. Par exemple s'il y a des rochers rien ne dit qu'il ne reste pas des œufs  cachés derrière...

Mais faire un warp automatique lorsque Tim a une vision clair du niveau et qu'il est terminé ca me parait en fait très bien ! Donc je l'ajoute à ma "To do" list  ::):

----------

